# My 2012 buck



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Shot 11/7. He was out cruising and ran into a 100 grain muzzy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok I posted this from the mobile app and for some reason it rotated the pick. Any ideas on how to fix?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

nice buck for sure....congrats man


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice buck, at any angle.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is another pic.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice buck! Really like the long tines.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Man, those tines are crazy long. Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Really great buck, any more on the story?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

It actually happened kind of fast. I was hunting in a corner of a grass field that dropped off to a power line. He came out into the field about 120 yards down from me with his nose to the ground and crested the field just standing there checking the whole field out. He then disappeared over the crest heading away from me. I just finished a cig and sat down and pulled my face mast into position then all of a sudden he came over the crest trotting towards my corner at 70 yards. I had markers with tinks bombs in the field for 20 and 30 yards and he was angling for the 30 yard marker. I gave him a mouth bleat and he stopped dead in his tracks at 32 yards and I pulled the trigger and I saw the bolt hit just behind the front leg and I knew it was lethal. He ran approx. 250 yards (down hill) with the top of his heart destroyed. He has 12 inch G2's and 13.5 inch G3's brow tines are 8 1/4 and 8 1/2, inside spread 20 inches. He field dressed at 205#. I have hunted a very long time and to finally kill a buck like this was awesome. For the 5 days hunting I only saw 3 bucks and 5 does and 1 of the bucks may have been bigger than this.


----------

